# When would you switch donor?



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi there - we've just had our second BFN on iui and are feeling a bit gutted.  

We've got another 2 vials of sperm left from our lovely donor.  But I'm wondering if we should switch donors.  Maybe we're just not compatible!!  (I'm not blaming him, but I'm feeling a bit lost and confused about whether there is anything else I should be doing.)  Other than maybe not totally stressing!

Any thoughts about whether anyone switched sperm with greater success would be great.

thanks all, g x


----------



## olivia m (Jun 24, 2004)

Much too soon to switch donor.  It is terribly disappointing not to conceive but in the 'natural' world, conception only takes place about 20 per cent of the time with unprotected sex.  Hang in there, particularly if you are keen on this particular donor.
Olivia


----------



## speeder (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks very much for responding. We will hang on in there for a few months more.  It's just very hard!  (And we are also not sure whether the "counts" of our vials of donor sperm are high enough....)  

Anyway, thanks again


----------



## Ciara A (Feb 26, 2007)

Hey honey,

I have tried to PM you in reply to your mail to me but your mailbox is full................
Ciara
XXX


----------



## spooks (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi speeder, I can't really offer advice on this but it may be worth finding out facts and figures about the sperm from your clinic before you make a decision. 
As Olivia has said in the 'natural world' it can take couples months to conceive.
I changed clinics and got my BFP on the 3rd try with a new donor. 
When I had my notes through from the old clinic the sperm quality didn't seem that good compared to my new donor - but we'll never know if it would've been 3rd time lucky had we not changed clinics    
maybe you could discuss it with your clinic to put your mind at ease. 
 all the best


----------



## josie B (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi Speedy

I have had 2 failed Diui's with same donor and have been advised to change donor for next attempt

Hope that helps - good luck 

Josie xx


----------

